# Now that winter is almost here.....



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

I thought I would write a few opinion pieces in the Equipment and Tools section.

I often see questions on whats the best this or that, should I use this or that and I thought rather than tell someone what I think they should use, I should just write down my opinion on a topic and how I arrived at it.

I am no expert in any field. I AM a classically trained (in Norway) agricultural mechanic and I have worked with Semi-trailer setups to gun smithing with pretty much everything else between. I then went on to the service industry where I stayed until I retired after 32 years. I've had lots of hobbies and consider myself a jack of all trades, master of none, but with some unique knowledge from each trade or hobby that could apply to what I'm doing at the moment.

I don't know if it's going to be something that anyone wants to read, or for that matter if I can write something that does't bore people to death, but I'm going to try.

My first attempt is going be be about motor oils, synthetic or conventional...... The answers are not always as straight as we think they should be.

WIsh me luck, I might need it to avoid being tarred and feathered. :mrgreen:


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Sounds like a very worthwhile endeavor. Many of us are not mechanically inclined so any advise will be gladly read and thought about. Some of it may be over my head but I will try my best not to embarrass myself with stupid questions.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Awesome, looking forward to the site additions.


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

I posted "Should you choose Synthetic or Conventional oil?" in Equipment & Tools. Feel free to ask any questions as either I or someone else should be able to answer them for you.


----------

